# Blackstar ht metal vs Randall Diavlo



## jernigant (Sep 8, 2013)

So neither of these amp series have been out for long but I need a metal amp for bedroom practice. Im looking at the 1w combo version for both of these amps. I have a jackson soloist with emg 81/85. I play mostly thrash and occasionally other genres as well as rock.


----------



## BeyondDan (Sep 8, 2013)

As far as I know, you will acheive better metal tones with the Randall Diavlo (less fuzzy/more raw) than the blackstar!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 8, 2013)

I would go with the randall. Blackstar just does nothing for me though.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Sep 9, 2013)

Yup, Randall for sure.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 9, 2013)

Never played the HT metal series but the Diavlo was awful when I played it. However I also don't like the 6505, duel rec or any Marshall so my advice may not be very helpful 

If the HT metal is just a hot rodded HT series I'd be down for it, I loved my HT-50 head.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a Randall and it sounded like crap. Last weekend I got a Ht5 Metal and I find its sound killer


----------



## jernigant (Sep 9, 2013)

chopeth said:


> I had a Randall and it sounded like crap. Last weekend I got a Ht5 Metal and I find its sound killer



how does it handle thrash?


----------



## BeyondDan (Sep 9, 2013)

chopeth said:


> I had a Randall and it sounded like crap. Last weekend I got a Ht5 Metal and I find its sound killer



At least you could specify what was the model of the Randall....


----------



## chopeth (Sep 9, 2013)

jernigant said:


> how does it handle thrash?



It handles right imo, but this is just a matter of taste.



BeyondDan said:


> At least you could specify what was the model of the Randall....



I think it was a Randall RG100G3 Plus, I sold it after a couple of months.


----------



## jernigant (Sep 9, 2013)

chopeth said:


> It handles right imo, but this is just a matter of taste.
> 
> thanks for the opinion it's hard to find a decent demo of either of these amps.
> 
> I think it was a Randall RG100G3 Plus, I sold it after a couple of months.



Not after anything in the rg series but i guess i can at least strike it of the list.


----------



## The Great Juice (Sep 10, 2013)

The Randall Diavlo 1w can throw out some heavy modern gain tones for real! The Blackstar can too but honestly I would only put it over the Diavlo if you were looking to play old-school thrash metal but it's a very versatile amp if that's more of what your going for!


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 10, 2013)

chopeth said:


> I had a Randall and it sounded like crap. Last weekend I got a Ht5 Metal and I find its sound killer



This is exactly the wrong answer to give. OP didn't ask about the RG100, he asked about the Diavlo and you give a general negative response which is truly not indicative of all the company's models. Next time, stay on topic, please.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 10, 2013)

^I'm sorry, I will.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2013)

chopeth said:


> I think it was a Randall RG100G3 Plus, I sold it after a couple of months.



The RD5 is an all-tube amp designed by Mike Fortin, while the RG100G3 is a hybrid combo with okay speakers. Completely different amps. 

I feel the Diavlo would be the better thrash amp. It's pretty much designed for thrash and death metal, IMO.

Here's some videos I found.


----------



## jernigant (Sep 10, 2013)

The randall seems to be the one. How do they handle effects?


----------



## Zado (Sep 10, 2013)

getaway_fromme said:


> This is exactly the wrong answer to give. OP didn't ask about the RG100, he asked about the Diavlo and you give a general negative response which is truly not indicative of all the company's models. Next time, stay on topic, please.


probably 90% of the answers here are useless in the same way,since very few here seem to have tried the HT metal series,which is different sounding from the regular HT of course


----------

